# My 29g and 55g new build



## mrmosin (Sep 3, 2009)

This is my 29g build. Started 2 weeks ago. Some live sand and rocks, and 4 small crabs.
















This my 55g build, with a stand I re-inforced at the base, with the protein skimmer on it

















The next post will show the skimmer


----------



## Kellsindell (Sep 15, 2008)

Sand bed looks good, how deep is it? and you're going to need more LR then that... just FYI ;-)


----------



## mrmosin (Sep 3, 2009)

I know about the live rock, the LFS is getting some more out this week.


----------



## Kellsindell (Sep 15, 2008)

Ouch. LR at a LFS? That gets pricey. Look at a club or online. Even with shipping it's still cheaper.


----------



## carpet1 (Sep 5, 2009)

Kellsindell, I wish there was a club here, but not that I can find. My LFS gets $6 a pound, I pick. It looks like you are in DFW area, I am in Lubbock. Texas Tech should beat the Texas high school in Austin tonight


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

If you happen to see this today and have the cash available, Marco Rocks has a special this weekend for 50 pounds of Key Largo rock $109 includes shipping. Even if you can't order this weekend, I would highly recommend this site for your rock needs.


----------



## Kellsindell (Sep 15, 2008)

I am in Dallas and i've always wanted to go to UT, but it appears i may become an Aggie as i want to be either a Vet or a Marine Biologist... i may look into doing both, but we'll see. As for clubs. Look into Oklahoma or There's one in that area, but i suggest you check www.masna.org and find one there.


----------



## mrmosin (Sep 3, 2009)

Good news, the ammonia, nitrates, and nitrites are at "0", or so close I can't tell. Pasfur, you turned me on to Marco rocks and I plan on getting some. I just found out there is a Lubbock Reef Club, and the members seem nice and helpful. There is a store here in Lubbock called Mr. Aquarium, and he has been in business several years. The owner and sales people all seem knowledgable and helpful. He cures his live rock, has lots of supplies, and it is convenient to stop by on the way home. He carries CPR equipment, and swears by it. I have also read on this forum some negative opinions of CPR. I also have made a sump patterened after the style in the article Understanding Sumps. So much to learn, and so little time


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

mrmosin said:


> There is a store here in Lubbock called Mr. Aquarium, and he has been in business several years. The owner and sales people all seem knowledgable and helpful. He cures his live rock, has lots of supplies, and it is convenient to stop by on the way home. He carries CPR equipment, and swears by it. I have also read on this forum some negative opinions of CPR.


The CPR unit is a rather unique design. They have the nitch at the LFS for skimmers that hang on the back of the tank. The units are crisp in design, clean to display, and easy to sale. 

As for performance, I actually like the concept behind these filter systems. All of the water flows through the skimmer first, and then passes over the biological media. In theory, any waste not removed by the skimmer is broken down biologically into nitrate. If the skimmer is doing an efficient job, then no nitrates will accumulate. The problem lies with the skimmer, which is a total complete piece of junk in design. 

I have used the CPR on several systems over the years. I actually have a CPR on my current 38 gallon quarantine tank. I am speaking from first hand experience. The skimmer just does not perform to any reasonable level. The Seaclone, which receives such poor ratings from internet folks, is hands down a more effective skimmer, for aquariums of 38 gallons or less in size.

Another factor on the CPR is cost. They are way overpriced for the performance. On your 29 gallon, I would suggest the Coralife hang on skimmer, which you can order for under $100 here:
Super Skimmer with Needle Wheel - Up to 65 Gallon | Venturi Models | Protein Skimmers | Aquarium - ThatPetPlace.com

On the 55 gallon I would prefer to see you use a sump system. You can then have a much more effective skimmer for the price. This is a good option for a 55 gallon: Marine Series Advanced Protein Skimmers | Venturi Models | Protein Skimmers | Aquarium - ThatPetPlace.com. Or, if you have a few dollars to blow and want to buy a skimmer that you can upgrade with, I would suggest looking at any of the ASM models ASM G Series In-Sump Protein Skimmers | Venturi Models | Protein Skimmers | Aquarium - ThatPetPlace.com. I use an ASM G3 on my 180. A G1 would be great for you and could handle a 75 gallon if you upgraded later. A G2 would be best for future 125 gallon upgrades. The bigger the better, you can not "overskim".


----------

